# 12/6 National Seashore - crazy looking fish!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Had nothing better to do so I headed to the beach around 10:45.

Surf looked perfect for pompano, stirred up good but not muddy. Headed out with two rods and fresh dead shrimp.

Action was slow at first. First fish was the over slot red (looks small in the picture but that is an 11.5 boot) fish was hungry and had both circle hooks in each corner of his mouth, he wasnt getting away! Some guy comes down and tries to convince me to give the fish to him. Not too long later I thought I had a real monster of a pomp on but turns out to be a 5lb blue fish. I let him go.

About an hour later I got the first pomp of the day and man look at the green on it!! Have yall ever seen anything like that?! Shortly followed by that I landed a nice slot red with a total of 17 spots. Cool! Fish was released.

The action absolutely died. Nothing for the next couple of hours. Right at dark I got pomp #2 and the second, this time upper, slot red. Both joined pomp #1 to JD7.62's place for dinner.

All in all a nice relaxing warm day, only brief period of clouds but mostly warm sun. Action wasnt the best but brought some fish home and caught two crazy looking fish! :thumbsup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice looking fish. Was the other guy fishing and not catching anything?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The other guy wasnt even fishing.


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*That's a wild looking pomp!! I've never seen it so florecent green/yellow like that...wonder what that's all about. Thanks for sharing*


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Since we were fishing next to each other just thought I would add to your report. Here's a pic of mine, that red and the whiting got fried up this evening. The pomp will be lunch tomorrow. 

That pomp looks wild, would be a cool mount


----------

